# British embassy holiday



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The Eid el-Fitr feast is being celebrated throughout Egypt. The British Embassy Cairo and the British Consulate General Alexandria will be closed from Wednesday 31 August until Saturday 2 September. Most local Government offices and many other businesses will also be closed. Any British national seeking urgent consular assistance should call the British Embassy on +2 (0)2 2791 6000.


----------

